
Cloudflare hit by leap second “software panic” snafu on New Year’s Day - dvdhnt
http://arstechnica.co.uk/security/2017/01/cloudflare-leap-second-software-panic-snafu-new-years-day/
======
bluejekyll
Is there a detailed post mortem available?

~~~
easychris
[https://blog.cloudflare.com/how-and-why-the-leap-second-
affe...](https://blog.cloudflare.com/how-and-why-the-leap-second-affected-
cloudflare-dns/)

